# Dakota Country Magazine!



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Great work on nodakoutdoors guys! I see it's the focus of Curt Well's article this month.It's good to see that sportsmen in the state are getting organized when nobody thought it was possible.

Signup for that list!!!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I read that as well.Pretty cool when your favorite site is in your favorite magazine by chance.


----------

